# Back to The Future Delorean....Part 1



## Zarnista71 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey I thought I would share a new treasure... 20 years in the making....

A Metal Plated BTTF Delorean Part 1. The original Welly parts were toy like... So combined parts from AMT, Polar Lights and Welly.... This is the BTTF Delorean that I hoped would be made... it is 1/24. I had the Welly Car stripped of the nasty silver/gray paint and sent to be metal plated.... (Brushed Nickel like the 1/18 Sun Star) and WOW what a difference.... It was expensive but worth it.... The goal is to do all 4 BTTF versions plus the stock Delorean.... what do you think???


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

That looks great. The plating made the difference there. You can see the difference with the car sitting next to it.

Have you looked at the Aoshima kits? I know they made all 4 BTTF cars as well. Not sure if they were plated or came in that funny gray plastic. 

Look forward to you other builds.
Nice work.
Chris


----------



## Zarnista71 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you superduty455 

Over the last 20 years I have purchased everyone of the 1/24-125 Deloreans.... The Aoshima is by far the best.... However I could not get the metal platted series at a decent price.... and I like that the doors open on the Welly's... I look forward to finishing the series.... Plating is expensive.... $65.00 per car... well worth it though...


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice work.:thumbsup:


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

that is sweet!


----------



## butch101 (Jun 27, 2006)

A beauty !


----------

